# Oneida 4"Dust Deputy



## woodtickgreg (Apr 24, 2021)

I purchased a 4" dust deputy to add to a collection drum I got for free. It should make emptying easier and prevent a lot of dust from making its way to the filter. I could have made a thein separator but I just wanted quick and easy this time around.
4" dust deputy purchased from woodcraft for $159 to go on this free fiber drum.



I chose this model for the large mounting flange.



It comes with a flange seal, all hardware needed to bolt it to a drum lid, and a 5" to 4" reducer for the top fitting.



I marked the lid and drilled all the holes for the mounting bolts. Then marked a 14" circle with my shop made compass.



I just used a rotary cut out tool to cut the hole out, smoother than a jigsaw on the fiber lid.



Hole cut out of lid.



Sealing tape was applied and then bolted it on with the supplied hardware.



So far its pretty sturdy and I don't see a need to reinforce the lid.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 24, 2021)

So the next thing to do was try out a couple of positions with the dust collector and the drum to see how it would fit best in the area it goes into.
I also moved the long ranger remote switch.



This is the corner area that I have to work with.



I like this layout better. And the runs for the hose will be shorter.



I added an elbow to the top so the hose wouldn't kink.



Then I added another elbow so the airflow would be smoother. And I still have room to dock the planer/scrollsaw cart.



I think this set up will work. I tested it and cover the end of the hose with my hand and the drum didn't collapse, lol. It still has good suction. 
I need to empty the bag that I just put on the DC to monitor how much dust is making it to the bag and filter. I want it completely empty for testing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 24, 2021)

Should definitely stop the large chips from getting into the fan. Your motor should run quite a bit longer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 24, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Should definitely stop the large chips from getting into the fan. Your motor should run quite a bit longer.


I'm not to concerned about the fan and motor. I'm more concerned with keeping the filter clean and making it easier to dump the collection drum instead of messing with the p.i.t.a. bag. With the drum I can just remove the lid and slip a trash bag over it and turn it upside down to dump the chips.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 24, 2021)

I also want to put some kind of sight window on the drum so I know when it's getting full.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 24, 2021)

I have the same Rockler hose and rubber connections, Greg. I’ve always had leakage at joints with a fine dust escaping. I tried several methods to minimize that and found the best solution, so far, to be HVAC foil tape.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 24, 2021)

I have some of that. I usually use it on the exhaust side but not on the suction side.


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 24, 2021)

I’ve put it on all connections/joints. Easy to cut it off and replace if required to take things apart, to empty for example.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 25, 2021)

Worked on the DC a little more today. Started by cleaning the filter and dumping the bag again so I can monitor how well the cyclone works.



Thought I would try heating up and bending a piece of plexiglass to match the curve of the drum. It worked ok.



But then it cracked when I was drilling the screw holes. The heat must have made it brittle.



So I found a thinner piece and was able to just bend it as I put the screws in.



Used some scrap strips of ash as a backer and to give the screws something to bite into.



I ran a bead of silicone around the edge and I'm calling it good. Sight window completed.



I'll wait a day for the silicone to cure before I give it a test. I have a bunch of oak strips to plane.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 26, 2021)

Well the test is done and the verdict is I'm very impressed with the dust deputy. Ran the jointer and planer and milled up all this red oak and there was nothing in the dust bag of the collector.
Removed a lot of material from this.



Hardly anything in the bag, its all in the collection drum.



Definitely 2 thumbs up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 19, 2021)

More feedback after using the collection drum for awhile.
The sight glass works well and I saw that it was filling up, time to empty.



Drum is almost full and there's still nothing in the DC dust bag.



A full bag but nothing in the dust collector, it was all caught in the drum.



The dust deputy is a

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 20, 2021)

Good success story! Chuck


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 21, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> More feedback after using the collection drum for awhile.
> The sight glass works well and I saw that it was filling up, time to empty.
> View attachment 211076
> Drum is almost full and there's still nothing in the DC dust bag.
> ...



I agree!! I have 2 cyclones, one a Dust Deputy and the Rockler Dust Right Separator. The Oneida out performs the Rockler substantially. Lots of fine dust gets through the Rockler with almost nothing getting through the Oneida. Now don't get me wrong the Rockler does do a good job and it's hooked to my shop vac BUT if I knew what I know now when I spent my money it would have gone on another Oneida

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 23, 2021)

I’ve been thinking about a dust collection system (other than my shop vac) your post here really helped me a lot! Thank you for taking the time to do it’

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 23, 2021)

Don Van Dyne said:


> I’ve been thinking about a dust collection system (other than my shop vac) your post here really helped me a lot! Thank you for taking the time to do it’


That's why I do these kinds of things, to help others or inspire people. If nothing else it's for conversation purposes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 27, 2021)

Collection drum is almost full again and still nothing in the bag, that means nothing is getting to the filter either!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 20, 2021)

I dumped the third drum today and there is still nothing in the bag and filter of the dust collector.



I just slip a drum liner bag over the top of the drum, then turn it over to dump it. It helps to put a couple of boards or sticks along the outside of the drum to break the seal and allow air to get in as you pull up on the drum.



Voila! One bag of dust and chips.



I think I need to come up with some kind of a vent cap on the bottom of the drum to allow air in when emptying it.
But still super impressed with the dust deputy. Well worth the $150 I spent on it. I don't mind spending money on something that works so well. Worth it imo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 21, 2021)

@woodtickgreg, Seems you 4” design is made much better then the two piece design of the 5” & 6” version. The larger versions have many bad Amazon reviews for being cheaply made and parts hacked together with a bunch of screws, air leaks that need to be sealed, small support area on cone bottom, and non standard openings. Sadly Oneida doesn’t respond to any complaints which makes it look like they don’t care to fix the problems. Glad yours 4” is working great so far, but I was reviewing the larger ones to use with a 3hp DC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 21, 2021)

Yup @Karl_TN ,
I have had no issues at all with this unit. It works very well for me.


----------

